

The Batman Equation - ryannielsen
http://i.imgur.com/CNy9J.jpg

======
eam
Discussion for this is on <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2825402>

Also on [http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/54506/is-this-
batman...](http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/54506/is-this-batman-
equation-for-real)

